
Bitcoin Inception – what blockchain can learn from Inception - trevelyan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJGuxcEvats&lc=z23lirsoslbdyppcmacdp43bgfpmzyrm4nj0e1m55i5w03c010c
======
sandyfjord
Love the use of popular culture as a way in to some pretty abstract ideas.
Good job.

Are there any other movies you can think of that would help people get their
heads around blockchain scaling?

------
richardatsaito
Also a Plato's cave? You can't understand blockchain from the outsid?

------
richardatsaito
Also a Platos cave analogy?

------
curiousgeorge
Great video

